# Beste methode zur Map Erstellen in "Block" Games



## mymaksimus (1. Sep 2013)

Vornherein: Ja es ist ein Cross-Post, weil ich nicht verstehe was jetzt byte   welt und was java-forum ist - war byte   welt einfach nur ein übergangsforum? Dort waren die selben mitglieder, naja egal: hier ist der link zum anderen Thread. 

Hallo.
Ich wollte mal zur Übung ein Kleines "Rogue-like" schreiben, also ein kleines Spiel mit Pixel Grafik und blockbasierten Maps. 
Nun da ist eine Frage offen: Wie mache ich am besten die Map? Also ich will zum Beispiel auch Strukturen haben wie Räume, Shops, Seen und was weiss ich. 
Empfiehlt es sich die Map (wenn diese nicht zufällig generiert werden soll) Einfach so aufzubauen: (0: grass, 4: see, 5: strasse)


```
int map[] = {
      0, 0, 0, 4, 4, 4, 4, 0, 0, 0
      0, 0, 4, 4, 4, 4, 0, 0, 0, 5
      0, 0, 4, 4, 4, 0, 0, 0, 0, 5
      0, 4, 4, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 5
      0, 0, 0, 0, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5 
}
```

Und so weiter?
Dann müsste ich ja in der paint folgendes tun:


```
for(int i = 0; i < map.length; i++){
    for(int j = 0; j < map[0].length; j++){
         graphics.drawImage(blocks[map[i][j]]);
    }
}
```

Also an die die mehr erfahrung damit haben: Wie macht man das am besten?

Danke!

Edit: Wieso wird byte     welt normal geschrieben zu ********* umgewandelt???


----------



## mymaksimus (1. Sep 2013)

hat denn keiner ne ahnung


----------



## Klingel15 (2. Sep 2013)

Villeicht verstehe ich dich ja falsch, aber möglicherweise solltest du dich mal genauer in die Entwicklung einlesen.

So habe ich bzw mache ich es teilweise hin und wieder auch.

Mach ne TileMap Klasse mit nem 2D Array von Images.
Dann nimmst du ein TextFile oder eben dein Array und parst die Werte wie du sie benötigst und speicherst diese in die TileMap.
Und mit einem Renderer liest du dann die Daten von TileMap aus und zeichnest sie mit draw, oder wie du es machen willst auf den Screen.


----------

